# Bruno my 11wk puppy chomping a drumstick



## oveione (Sep 22, 2010)

View attachment 662


View attachment 663


View attachment 664


View attachment 665


View attachment 666
and sassy keeping a watchful eye:biggrin:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

The tonque says it all, but why isn't Sassy eating one?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Very cute!!! Did sassy already finish?


----------



## oveione (Sep 22, 2010)

Yep hers is gone they dont last five minutes lol


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Cool!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Holy cow! That face! Those eyes! Both dogs are just adorable!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Great pics.! Thanks for sharing! :biggrin::biggrin:


----------

